# Digital Camera Memory



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Just bought a 1GB Compact Flash card for Â£8.95 delivered in the UK. They also do 2GB cards at Â£13.95

The make is 'DANE-ELEC' (which I had never heard of before) but it seems to work just fine. It's obviously not 'high speed' memory but the price seemed about right.....

Rob


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very good price...Ive just bought a 1 gb last week for about 12 quid delivered, its a Dane elec too! I obviously diddnt look hard enough!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

They're getting soooo cheap!

Ebuyer have a Kingston 1gb at Â£9.38...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

chris l said:


> They're getting soooo cheap!
> 
> Ebuyer have a Kingston 1gb at Â£9.38...


Even high street retail. Picked up a Toshiba 2gb CF card this morning from Jacobs for Â£17.99.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got a 16MB unused that I brought new for Â£30 back in 2004









What the hell am I supposed to do with it now


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

PhilM said:


> I've got a 16MB unused that I brought new for Â£30 back in 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shows you how technology changes - my raw files are 13.8mb each!!! Imagine a new card for every shot

Remember those old floppy disks - 1.44mb. Not much use for anything now


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Give it to me as a spare









Ill give you a strap for it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's still in it's packaging, it might be worth somthing in years to come


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe Dane Elec is actually rebranded Toshiba. If you look at the end there may be some small print with TOSH or similar on it.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

Got a 4GB SDHC Dane-Elec from 7dayshop a month or so ago - Â£17.99!!!!  . Flash memory is just unbelievably cheap these days.

Rusty


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Crikey! I paid Â£15 for my 1GB CF card in January. It's big enough as I only have a 6Mp DSLR at the moment.I've also got a Nikon D1 on its way and that's only 2.74Mp.

I bought it because I like the feel of the D2x but I can't afford one

It also accepts my AI Nikkors which gives me loads more versatility.


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

7dayshop is always good value for memory and rechargeable batteries if your camera takes them.

Rob.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Yep, 7dayshop have good bargains now,

just bought 2gig sd for 8.99

sam


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

7Day shop 4 gig Â£17.99 used in the PDA


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

7Day shop 4 gig Â£17.99 used in the PDA


----------

